# Law Enforcement Training [mailing list]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Law Enforcement Training*

Subscribe to the MassCops police training notification mailing list. You will receive information on upcoming law enforcement related classes and seminars as we receive them. You may unsubscribe at any time.

http://www.masscops.com/newsletter/subscribe.php


----------

